# Day of mourning...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tip ur hats gents, she done give'er up and let the chooch out.










FML... this was the first of many disasters that we endured "camping" this weekend. I quite literally had just backed the trailer into our spot, got out to check things looked square and I hear a awful tearing then *KABOOM* as the pontoon in the back of the truck burst a seam and the blatter expanded out the size of a basket ball before detonating. Had I known it was the start of even worse things to come, I wouldn't have even turned the truck off and started right back home.

*Edit: I had just made that motor mount on the front the previous week and wanted to give'er a try. Saw another guy last year with this type of mount and it worked fantastic. Didnt have to turn around to change directions / speed. Ah well I guess

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well that sucks, what happened, just age or was it too inflated for the altitude?

Several times I have forgot to let air out before going to the mountain and thought, "oh crap" and hurried and let some air out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Well that sucks, what happened, just age or was it too inflated for the altitude?
> 
> Several times I have forgot to let air out before going to the mountain and thought, "oh crap" and hurried and let some air out.


Definitely both of those: age and overinflated... overinflation from altitude as well as the super hot day adding to the pressure.

If it would have lasted just a few more minutes we would have unhooked the trailer then getting the pontoon out would have been next. I would have checked the pressure then and deflated it a bit. Its a great strong boat, frame is stainless steel. Replacement 'toons are really pricey though. I see they changed the construction a bit for the better on the new ones.

/shrug

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well that sucks! Many an hour spent on a pump on the river trying to keep the tubes tight but not too tight.

Might as well start a trip report with pictures of all the carnage it sounds like.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a thread in the vehicle section asking about RV repair... the wind blew a tree half way onto the road on a blind corner. Was a car coming the other way so I couldnt move over, no time to stop... crunch. bent up the front of the trailer and a 3" limb torpedo'd completely through the side of the trailer. Rear quarter caught another limb torpedo'ing through a hatch.

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a bummer. My float tube is on it's last legs too after years of dedicated service. I probably ought to go ahead and replace it before it suffers a similar fate. Sorry the weekend got jacked up for you.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

:rip:

Man, you sure had a crappy weekend! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our kid went to pull out the couch / bed and didn't check to make sure it was clear, my brand new laptop cable got caught up in the gearing and tore that off... but it jammed the bed in a halfway position I had to disassemble with a screwdriver and my fishing pliers. -O,-

My wife pointed out that it was better the 'toon popped where it did vs out in the lake... so yea, thats a fair point. I probably would have lost alot of gear at that point.



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I sure feel for ya Dallan! I think we've all had a taste of those kind of trips. I also had a trailer get in a fight with a tree limb. Did a temp fix with a garbage bag and tape. Lost a wheel on the way home, destroyed the holding tank, toilet, and floor. BUT...…….on the good side I got $35 for scrap aluminum and it made a great 21' flatbed trailer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I sure feel for ya Dallan! I think we've all had a taste of those kind of trips. I also had a trailer get in a fight with a tree limb. Did a temp fix with a garbage bag and tape. Lost a wheel on the way home, destroyed the holding tank, toilet, and floor. BUT...&#8230;&#8230;.on the good side I got $35 for scrap aluminum and it made a great 21' flatbed trailer.


Ugh... we could probably fill an entire forum with trailering stories. Sorry to hear about your flat causing that much damage. I've only ever had two flats on on my camp trailer... 5 years ago, but BOTH on the same day, BOTH within 4 miles of each other... /sigh. I now always carry two spares.

-DallanC


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dallas, what sins have you committed to deserve this punishment?:smile


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hah... I'm smart enough to NOT post that kind of info online... 



/innocentwhistle




-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dallan Call Carol at Venture Outdoors in Brigham. They have the toughest bladder on the market. You can stick an ice pick in them and they wont go flat or dry rot. I had her build me new bladders and skins for my old Leigh frames. Money well spent


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah bad timing. Replacement 'toons arrived yesterday. They redesigned the outershell which I like a whole lot more than the originals. Going to inflate them tomorrow and leave them in the garage a couple days to make sure they hold air.


I'll keep that in mind though for any other toon work we may need (we have 3 pontoon boats in total)





-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

JerryH said:


> Dallan Call Carol at Venture Outdoors in Brigham. They have the toughest bladder on the market. You can stick an ice pick in them and they wont go flat or dry rot. I had her build me new bladders and skins for my old Leigh frames. Money well spent


If you're referring to their durobladder, they're really pricey and the company is actually moving away from those now. They're also not as great long-term as I would have hoped. I currently have two durobladders that are toast.

They do have other options though that are much cheaper and good quality.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Rspeters said:


> If you're referring to their durobladder, they're really pricey and the company is actually moving away from those now. They're also not as great long-term as I would have hoped. I currently have two durobladders that are toast.
> 
> They do have other options though that are much cheaper and good quality.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I couldn't remember the name but that is probably what I have. Mine are 15 plus years old and I've never had leak or a problem. For me its was expensive but well worth it. So much better than the inner tube the Leigh was using at the time.

I need to get out fishing!


----------

